# natural bfp after clomid??



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi All 

im just on my first natural month after having 6 goes with 50mg of clomid. ive been having really high results just no bfp's   and just wondering if anyone has any positive experiences after finishing clomid?? anyone had a bfp while waiting for more tx?
or any other useful info after finishing on clomid?  
we are now waiting to hear off another hospital for pos. ivf/icsi, but trying to stay positive   in the mean time.

thanks for your support  xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi poppylou...let me tell you my storey ive been ttc for over 2yrs now with 5 months of clomid and 4 months of letrozole and some mega side effects   i am now on a break like you and waiting to see my cons on 7th april to see wear i go next...which i guess will be injections like gnal-f and menpour with iui....im in a ay looking forward to it but i just hope i fall ttc naturally....as dont really want to inject and go through all those horrid side effects again   so i guess we will wait and see and hope we gt our bfp soon         im from the clomid bourd and i no at least 4 from there that fell after they stopped clomid and im sure they will be along to share there storey's...i jus t wanted to say good luck and i hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya poppylou,

Sorry to hear clomid didn't work for u even tho u had high results  

I was on clomid 100mg for 6 months, finished my course in Oct and was trying naturally while waiting for our cons app to come round in Jan but instead i got that long awaited bfp in Dec. They say that clomid stays in ur system for up to 60 days so even tho ur not taking the pills, its still in ur system! 

Good luck x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As already mentioned, clomid can stay in your body for a few weeks after stopping and if you've been ovulating whilst on it, it may have helped to trigger your ovaries and make them realise what they're sposed to do naturally....so even without clomid some women find that after stopping they still continue to ovulate.

Fingers crossed you'll conceive naturally & that you don't have to go down the route of IVF.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi all thanks for your msgs sounds positive that it stays in your system. topkat congratulations thats good to know xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi Poppy

I am in the same boat as you. I had 3 cycles of clomid - great results but not BFP.

My cons is 22nd April but until then we're back to hoping for a natural miracle.

Good luck. 

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hi there   I am an ex clomid girl and when I was on the board I remember 3 girls getting BFP's after clomid!  It didn't happen naturally for me after clomid but it CAN happen!!!!!

Good luck!

Sarah


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

I did - my last Clomid was in November 2008 and I got a BFP in February 2009.  The Clomid seemed to regulate my cycle. It had been really long before (34-38 days) and the Clomid seemed to bring it down to a "normal" 28 days.  I was also one of those irritating people who did get a BFP while waiting for TX.

However, if there's one thing I've learned, it's that everyone is different.  My story isn't necessarily going to be your story.  

I wish you all the best.


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for all the replys. think i just got to try to get on and see what happens  . im still waiting for my first appointment so we shall see! its nice to know there are some positive stories 

thanks girls xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Poppylou - Yes, stay    
I got a BFP on my second cycle of Clomid 50mg (taken in November).  Unfortunately, I had a m/c in January, but then got another BFP in February without any treatment (I had been told to wait for 3 months before trying again, but I'm rubbish at taking advice  )
After nearly 5 years of ttc, I think it was the boost from Clomid and the 'Fertility Awareness Method' that finally got us our longed for BFPs.  Have a read of Toni Weschler's 'Taking Charge of your Fertility', it's brilliant.  I used the method for 3 cycles, and got pregnant twice!


----------

